# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Angry Cyclone Box Firmware v01.75 Released

## mohamed73

Hi, new firmware for *Cyclone Box* is just uploaded at server. 
What's new?  
- MEP-10129-006 added
- MEP-04626-001 fixed length
- MEP-06529-001 fixed length
- MEP-06529-002 fixed length
- MEP-06530-001 fixed length
- MEP-06530-002 fixed length
- MEP-07321-002 fixed length
- MEP-07723-001 fixed length
- MEP-08881-001 fixed length
- MEP-08882-001 fixed length
- MEP-09292-001 fixed length
- MEP-10073-001 fixed length
- MEP-18601-001 fixed length
- MEP-19877-001 fixed length
- MEP-24660-001 fixed length
- MEP-30218-001 fixed length 
Update your box using box maintenance. 
Best Regards,
Cyclone Box team

----------

